# Reynolds wheels



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm generally not a big fan of the look of deep rim wheels, as they tend to look too massive for me.........but these Reynolds ride way too nice to let that stand in my way. I don't think they look too bad ?????


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*The wheels look sweet*

Terry - how do they ride? Pez cycling gave them a great review. I'd love to get a pair, however, my wife is still in sticker shock on the C40HP that I just got last week. Went out for a ride this morning... it's just amazing.

Look forward to a ride report on the wheels.

Ron


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*How do you like the Rams?*

I'm riding with 3T Prima 199s (and 120 stem) and am thinking about making the move. Was it hard making the move from a standard stem/bar combo? I'm unsure on the overall reach of the bars and how to decide on the stem length. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rogue (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome wheels. I've got a set of Stratus tubulars on my CT-1 now. They look and ride great. They are extremely light and very strong. I've used them several times for training and for one race. They really are some fast wheels. I originally got them for my C-50, which I'm still waiting on, so I decided to go ahead and get some use out of them anyway. 

Are those the clinchers or are they the 2004 version? Mine are 2003's that I picked up new last month and they have slightly different decals.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Ride*

They ride FANTASTIC !!!! First of all, I am coming from Campagnolo Euros clinchers, with the same Veloflex Pave 180gr clinchers, so the only change was the wheels. I really loved the Euros ride, cornering, etc.

We used to say "German ponies are stronger" about the horsepower claims of car manufacturers -- well, I think "Italian grams are heavier". While I have not weighed the wheels, the Reynolds are definitely lighter than the 110 gram difference claimed. I know a lot of it is in the rims, too.

The Reynolds are a real step up. They accellerate so fast, my ride today was like three hours of intervals --- it was so much fun to spin them up off every corner or stop light. Climbing was fun, too, even up a 15% short stretch, they seemed very efficient. Braking was great too, even with stock Campy pads (Kook Stops for carbon will be here nest week...)

But the cornering also surprised me. These wheels are so stiff laterally, they corner in a very predictable manner, and I was flying around corners and round-abouts very early in the ride. On the rougher surfaces, they tracked very smoothly and inspired confidence even when laid over quite a bit.

Ride is good -- no real difference, maybe a little smoother on tar and chip type surfaces. But with a C-50 and Cinelli RAM bars, it's hard to tell !!!

So, a new "personal best choice".......makes me want to try the Reynolds Cirrus KOM ultra light tubies.........


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I'm thinking of buying a pair of the tubular version as a 'race only' wheel for my C50 - but I have had some bad experiences with braking on carbon rims in the wet (even with the special brake pads). 

C50 - how do they brake?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Carbon braking*

The braking is great with the KoolStop pads (grey compound) that come with the Reynolds wheels, at least in the dry. Couldn't tell you about the wet braking -- here is Arizona, if it rains, I stay home for that hour or two, and ride again when it's dry. I spent too many years in the midwest, Germany, and Belgium riding in bad conditions -- Plus here, when it does rain, the roads are very slick because it doesn't happen often enough to wash off the oil, etc.


----------



## Rogue (Mar 20, 2004)

I have the Stratus tubulars. I use the Campy carbon brake pads with them amd I've never had any problems with stopping - wet or dry.


----------

